# Heater Control Panel 1996 Peugeot Boxer needed



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The heater in our Kontiki has finally packed up. All burnt out at the back. For a while it only worked on number 4 (the highest setting) if you belted it and just left it on permanently. Ive just driven it in for service as the initial step to getting back on the road again (lots to do) and it needs a heater control panel (the full thing).

Nobody can supply our garage with this as they dont keep these parts anymore.

Anyone know where I might source one? Breakers yard or is there a specialist somewhere?

Not really a problem just now but will be come winter!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Burp!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I sorted your wheeltrims already. Give me a chance on the heater situation. 8O 

Sheesh, kids today eh? :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> I sorted your wheeltrims already. Give me a chance on the heater situation. 8O
> 
> Sheesh, kids today eh? :roll:


Get a move on Gnomey!! Winter will be here soon!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Try these people. They have been helpful to me in the past.

http://www.yorkshirevanbreakers.co.uk/

http://www.yorkshirevanbreakers.co.uk/shop/products/a-z/heater-controls/1


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Barry
There are a few companies who reckon they can find the part required.
carpartsfinder.co.uk
findapart.com

Whilst you are on, ask them for eveything they have as you are bound to break something else soon.
:roll:


----------



## Partsman (May 12, 2012)

*fuse*

I had the same problem with my 97 boxer but got over it by just changing the thermal fuse on the heater resister.Im not electrically minded but fount it quite easy to do and only cost 80 odd pence from maplins.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just to inform everyone that it is the CAB heater that has packed up.

The variable resistor element has gone faulty and poor Barry will suffer with chilblains unless it is sorted next Winter. You know how draughty those Ducato cabs are. 8O 

I remember others having this problem and fixing it. Solutions on a postcard please to Gormless Eck, Backobeyond, Hicksville, Teesdale.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

If your other leads don't come up trumps then give this Shrewsbury breaker a call - 07966 139879

I've dealt with him in the past and he's a good contact.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

747.
Just go and get him one, fit it for him, fit the wheel trims you found, go and buy the car he's been looking for, fix the scooter and whilst your at it, wipe his backside for him. :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

motormouth said:


> 747.
> Just go and get him one, fit it for him, fit the wheel trims you found, go and buy the car he's been looking for, fix the scooter and whilst your at it, wipe his backside for him. :lol:


You are right MM, although he never needs help supping that Leffe muck. 8O

I am also pushing his predicament on another forum for the useless ****. :lol:

Oh well, here we go again. :evil:

BUMP.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

How quick can you get the panel off, a trip to your local mh dealer could find you one   :lol: 

joe


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

joedenise said:


> How quick can you get the panel off, a trip to your local mh dealer could find you one   :lol:
> 
> joe


It's a Fiat/Iveco/Peugeot part for the cab and is 17 years old.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Where is Barry?

He needs to get his backside over to OAL for the solution to his heater problem. :roll: :lol:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

its unlikely to be the blower just the resistor, if you cant get one wire it to a relay to switch it, this will result in full speed though with no variable but at least you will be warm.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Sorry I haven't been on or replied until now. Somebody actually gave me some work to do today and I also had to pick the van up from the garage and take the bike in for various things!

I will look at the various suggestions and contacts. The garage have took out the resister thingy and its partly melted at the back. Ill take some photos when I have time. If all the breakers mentioned on here and other forums don't work out then the basic switch idea appeals to me. To be honest the simpler the better! 

Motormouths suggestion of 747 coming down here is a good one. Come this weekend. I will be in "that" London but will leave the keys with Mrs D. She may even make you a coffee although I have told her not to answer the door if a strange Geordie bloke turns up!


----------



## frankly (Mar 17, 2012)

I just soldered some new resistors into mine a few years ago. found all the info on here so a search should find it again. easy to do, and only cost a few pence for the resistors


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been out and took some photos.

The first photo is the front panel with the fan knob on the right and the other two are the front and back of the resistor behind. B837 I think it says on it.


----------



## frankly (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah, that's not the part that was fried in my case! I guess this is just a 4 way switch that connects to the resistor gizmo...


----------

